# Nexus 5 is now available



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 31, 2013)

KitKat came out today and so did Nexus 5.

If you're interested, you can czech it out here - https://www.google.com/nexus/5/


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2013)

Remember how ten years ago, we joked about how small cellphones were getting?

What happened to that?


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wonder when will i possibly get 4.4 on my N4


----------



## Shados (Oct 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Remember how ten years ago, we joked about how small cellphones were getting?
> 
> What happened to that?


Touchscreens.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Remember how ten years ago, we joked about how small cellphones were getting?
> 
> What happened to that?


All good, powerfull current android smartphones are SO EFFING HUGE. Only because of that I would buy an iPhone, or worse, a candybar phone. Why? BECAUSE IT FITS IN MY POCKET! Fix that, android phone maker!


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2013)

> 69.17x137.84x8.59 mm


Nope - too big.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's take a moment to sit back and laugh at this joke of an article: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397742,00.asp

Well, I'm really looking forward to getting this device. It is definitely worth the money for the specs you get. Now I just have to wait until it arrives in my country. :/


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 1, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Let's take a moment to sit back and laugh at this joke of an article: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397742,00.asp
> 
> Well, I'm really looking forward to getting this device. It is definitely worth the money for the specs you get. Now I just have to wait until it arrives in my country. :/


Ha, LG didn't want to sell Nexus 4 in most countries.

I doubt they will open up sales for Nexus 5.

LG pretty retarded


----------



## lifetalk (Nov 1, 2013)

I would wait out on buying it if it's anything close to the pain the N4 was/is. I still have the N4 and it dies on me randomly when I use Skype.

I'll wait for feedback on this phone before I jump the gun.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 1, 2013)

lifetalk said:


> I would wait out on buying it if it's anything close to the pain the N4 was/is. I still have the N4 and it dies on me randomly when I use Skype.
> 
> I'll wait for feedback on this phone before I jump the gun.


Sony Xperia Z has the most problems, Samsung android kernels have tons of problem as well.

For Samsung, when you update your phone, there's a high chance you lose all your data.

For Sony, your phone will overheat and crack sometimes.

Plenty of design flaws in Xperia Z.


----------



## sundaymouse (Nov 1, 2013)

The price is significantly higher than N4, maybe due to 5 inch screen and quad core CPU? 

Camera still at 8MP, not attractive at all.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to be staying with the Samsung Galaxy series. Currently using an S4. Will flash with Android's stock ROM once my warranty expires.

Not getting Nexus 5 because it lacks that feature-packed feel.


----------



## Damian (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought the LG G2 and quite like it... about the same specs as the N5 but with a 13mp camera. I bought the G2 because when I was reviewing phones, it was repeatedly specified to have the best battery life in comparison tests.

To be honest, i don't really need all this goofiness like a paperback-book-sized screen, NFC, quad core processor, etc. I need a phone that can go more than 8 hours from a charger. The G2 provides me with this.

I think that if cell companies came out with a 'basic' Android phone that could go for days without being charged, then they'd have a hard time keeping up with demand.


----------



## Roger (Nov 1, 2013)

5" is too big for a cell-phone. I currently use Nexus 4 and it is already a bit hard to handle without second hand assistance.


----------



## wdq (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm really interested in the Nexus 5.

The biggest thing in my opinion is the dual mode CDMA/GSM radio inside. Meaning that if you buy the unlocked version from Google for $350 you can use it on more than just GSM carriers like before. Apple's iPhone is similar to this.

If/when Ting allows this phone onto their network I may jump from my Galaxy Nexus on Sprint to the Nexus 5 on Ting.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

5"?!? My previous netbook was only 3.9" bigger than that screen.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 1, 2013)

Currently on a Note2 which is massive. But I tend to browse the net and read emails more than actually make calls and for that the extra real estate is worth it. I don't yet have a reason to replace it though but if I did the Nexus 5 would be a likely candidate.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice phone, but still loving my N4 here.


----------



## Dedispec (Nov 2, 2013)

Great deal for an Unlocked phone with those specs, unfortunately Unlocked devices haven't taken off in the U.S. like they have elsewhere. The U.S. carriers haven't let go of the contract method yet like other countries. I always have an Unlocked phone though for my visits our of the U.S. though.


----------



## peterw (Nov 4, 2013)

Time to buy a new smartphone. The Nexus 5 is sweet.

2GB of RAM and CDMA, RTT, EVDO, GSM, GPRS, EDGE, WCDMA, HSPA+, LTE, NFC.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Nov 7, 2013)

It has wireless charging which is the next gen feature I think and everyone's going to adopt it soon, wish could have that on my nexus 7


----------

